

You and Your Research (1986) - asciilifeform
http://www.che.boun.edu.tr/che555/ftp555/kaiser.html

======
YuriNiyazov
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=229067>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=524856>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13218>

~~~
tiffani_
Indeed, it's a re-post, but it's always one I'm happy to read again from time
to time. :)

------
blizkreeg
Wow, blast from the past. I remember reading this in grad school -- it's such
an inspiring talk.

~~~
blizkreeg
At the time, my roommate and I used to have these conversations on how the
prevailing focus in many research labs was more towards simply publishing
papers -- which does not necessarily translate to breakthrough, innovate,
fundamental research that often takes patience and a long hard look at
problems.

The pursuit of publications we felt like it was a factory is a sure way of
mediocre/average research that gets lost in an increasing pile of papers.

I remember reading this article then, many times.

